# P&S SPRING FLING 2005 FOOD & ATTENDANCE LIST



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*P&s Spring Fling 2005 Food & Attendance List*

*DATE : March 5, 2005
PLACE : Matapeake Pier
TIME : All day long**


Warnings : Please do not give any Bl's to a guy name Al.   * 



Please let me know what you can bring; many of you have attended gatherings before so you should know first hand what we need.

This weekend I will take inventory of past gathering things left behind. 

Can someone who lives close to the Peake, stop by there and get a first hand look of what is there in the way of grills, tables, etc.


Orest * Chilli and some soda's

Mark Edwards * Hot Dog and Buns

Cast Daddy L * I will let you know

Andre

1OBXNut * Mayo, Mustard, etc.

Big Rad

BubbeBlue * Bucket of Chicken or 2

Crawfish * Grilling meat

Hat80 * Grilling meat

HighCap56 * Potato Salad and Pork & Beans

HuskyMD

QUE * I will let you know

Striperswiper * Couple buckets of chicken

TriggerFish * Plastic Ware and Trash Bags

TunaFish * Soda

Nserch4Drum * Be bringin the monkey and possible some Lumpia to fry...so will anyone be bringin a portable fryer?

Otter * I will let you know

Shaggy * Checking on Blood Worms

Chesapeakercarper * Odds & Ends

NTKG * Some meat

CocoFlea

Sgt. Slough

Sand Crab * Dessert - Cookies & Brownies

AI4WD * Brauts, Rolls, SuerKraut, fried onion/Mushroom toppins for them and 6 loafs of yeast bread

CatFish * Maybe? Knee surgery

Scorpioreno

BigJeff823 * getting there after 8:00pm

MurphMan & Liam

HuntsMan * Venison on the kabob

Master Caster * 

FishingCW * Burgers and Buns

JCreamer and Wife * Beer, propane stove, large coffee pot and coffee

Fisherman Steve * 2 bags of charcoal

TonyG *


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Sodas,*

is what I'll bring. There are picnic benches as well as grills (I've never counted them but my guess is around 5 or so grills with benches).


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

SurfMan and I will be there, we'll bring Chips and some other snacks. 

Orest - Can you bring my cooler with you, the large blue one from IRI.

Wtrdog


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Yes I will bring your cooler*

Am so sorry about not hooking up with you; no excuses, you don't mind if I bring soda's in it?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Wtrdog said:


> SurfMan and I will be there, we'll bring Chips and some other snacks.
> 
> Orest - Can you bring my cooler with you, the large blue one from IRI.
> 
> Wtrdog


Wtrdog and SurfMan 
How are you guys doing? Haven't seen you guys since SPSP clean up. Looking forward in see you guys again. This time I'll cast left handed and compete with you guys, since you can't even beat me with my old spinning combo.    

Orest- I'll bring some meat for the grill, just not sure what do bring yet.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm in the casting comp,also......be bringin the monkey and possible some Lumpia to fry...so will anyone be bringin a portable fryer?


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey All,

Been a busy year for both us, he had a daughter in March and I had one in July. So we didn't get in much fishing last year.

Orest - No worries, yeah bring whatever.

Crawfish - Are you sure you want to start the smack talking so early? I know you just got into Convetional so you might want to practice up  

Can't wait to get back to the water with wet line.

Wtrdog


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Before you all start talking trash about*

casting distances; if he shows up, am pretty sure he can out cast all of us and he use a spinning equipment. He's on the attendance list.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Orest said:


> casting distances; if he shows up, am pretty sure he can out cast all of us and he use a spinning equipment. He's on the attendance list.


Thanks for the kind words Orest.    
Well, if that's the case than I'd have to take myself out of this competition and let the amateurs compete.    Maybe HighCap can participate in this one.      

*** all in good fun ****

** On serious thought, I hope Mark would show me some techniques. I can't seem to get my timing right.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*The man*

can get it out there and then some.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Count me in..*

I'll bring along whatever you need... I'll ask again closer to the date. Looking forward to it


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay guys, 10 picnic tables up by three grills (which would need a good wire brushing), and three more tables down by the bulkhead.

I'll try and get a hold of Stevie D at Island Fishing & Hunting, see when bloods are available (or when they start to gather up north), and if they are gathering, see if he can special order us a flat. I'd even drive up to the airport to get them.

Let ya'll know.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Spring Fling*

If Someone Can Just Let Me Know What's Needed I Will Bring It.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Bob, thanks for checking on the bloods... keep us informed. I was going to do the same thing at Warren's but will hold off until I get word from you.

Food bringing... either a bucket of chicken or something else that doesn't need cooking. (Don't wanta be the burger grill master this time... rather be fishin'.)  
.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I live/work close by and would like to attend; this'll be my first so be gentle. I 'll just bring some odds and ends and toss into the food pool if that's ok. In the end if something special needs doin/supplyin' let me know. Loitered around Matapeake last year but this will be my first year fishing it. Funny, was sitting in the lot just this afternoon by the ramp waiting for the Rx office to open and was thinking ahead to another wonderful season of fishing.

Word of warning... long term goal is to get a carp pic from the 'peke with the Bay Bridge in the background <g>. You've been warned so no crap about a carp rod in the drink!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey id be interested in goin, let me know what to bring. it be nice to fish my home waters again


neil


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

chesapeakecarper said:


> I live/work close by and would like to attend; this'll be my first so be gentle. ...
> Word of warning... long term goal is to get a carp pic from the 'peke with the Bay Bridge in the background <g>. You've been warned so no crap about a carp rod in the drink!


Look forward to meeting you Pat.

FYI, I've spent a number of rewarding days pulling in carp at Rocky Gorge and Wye Mills in years past. Broke in all my 4 kids at Wye Mills when they were young... usually after they got cocky hauling in blue gills elsewhere. "Hey, try putting some corn on that Zebco and see what you get. Hear they got some BIG bluegills in here."   

Good memories...

Rick
.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*To all who are coming*

Just bring what erver you want to contribute, the following are all welcome

Hot Dog and buns
Hot/Mild Sausages
Hambugers and buns
Chicken - Fried or marinated to be cooked there
Spicy/BBQ Wings
Potato salad
Dessert - Cookies/Brownies
Chips
Condiments - Mayo, Mustard, Ketchup, sliced/diced onions, cheese for burgers 
Soda's or bottle water
Trash bags
Utensils for the grills

Or any dish/meat you feel like bringing, just let me know for I can make sure we have every we need.

If everyone comes, it's going to be a crowed pier; but one heck of a good time.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Got to see if I'm still around then. Trying to find a job and will consider relocating...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> Bob, thanks for checking on the bloods... keep us informed. I was going to do the same thing at Warren's but will hold off until I get word from you.
> 
> Food bringing... either a bucket of chicken or something else that doesn't need cooking. (Don't wanta be the burger grill master this time... rather be fishin'.)
> .


but ya make a fine Monkey burger!The chicken was pretty good also!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

hey, no problem with the carp rod--most of the people on this board are full of carp! I hate it when I fat finger the letters...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*What are you talking*

about?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

A joke between carp and crap, which by the way Husky is full of!!! Oh hey Trevor! Nice to see you on the site bothering people again!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

cool... im in, i'll bring some meat and count me in on the casting comp too

neil


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Jason good to hear from you*

How live on the other side of the big pond? Any plans for a visit this year? We will be missing you and Ant at this Fling, but we will have you in our thoughts.

Take Care.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hanguknamja*

and anybody else who will be bringing meat or meat by-products  , please remember to thaw it out first; pretty dam hard to cook frozen food and also to separate it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Does anyone have MC number?*

Would be nice to see the Master Caster again.

Plus that fried chicken he brought to FLF Fling was mighty tasty.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'm sure crawfish will find some "ROAD KILL" on the way up from Richmond.j/k


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> but ya make a fine Monkey burger!The chicken was pretty good also!


Thanks, but it was no way as good as your purrin' monkey meat.  
It kept me warm in my sleeping bag that night.  

You're bringing some this time, right? 
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Something that may come in handy if anyone owns one... a DC driven microwave, or maybe a little AC one that draws under 400watts. I have a 400w dc/ac converter I can bring.

Was thinking that we're starting early and there'll probably be lots of food to warm up when the time comes. 
.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> I'm sure crawfish will find some "ROAD KILL" on the way up from Richmond.j/k


Shshshs Hush hush... I promise something special for the grills for you guys. And Trigger, how about some Jambalaya


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Not this time,if I did and Hat didn't get there till later and it was gone I wouldn't hear the last if it. He B_ _ ched about the gal. I gave you last time and brings it up ever so often.Maybe just bring enough plastic ware and trash bags this time.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Orest said:


> How live on the other side of the big pond? Any plans for a visit this year? We will be missing you and Ant at this Fling, but we will have you in our thoughts.
> 
> Take Care.


I am actually soaking up the 80 degree weather and sun in FL right now. I had to come home on emergency leave because my father had a heart attack. He is ok now, after his 5th stint(99% blockage this time), and I hope to get him out to the water to do some fishing and relaxing with the Koz man tomorrow. After that I fly to MD to see my son for a few days before I fly over the big pond again. Maybe I can get in a quick charter before I leave(Mike, Clyde.....)


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

orest,i am 99%sure i'm gonna make it and i'll bring hot dogs and rolls.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Potato Salad and Pork'N'Beans*

I'll whoop up some Texas Tater Salad and Pork'N'Beans.

Talk to me about a Hotel.. Likely bringing the Wife and animals .. will get there Friday evening.

Thanks!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Rick you read my*

mind, I was think the same thing yesterday. I have neither, but will check the local thrift store for a P&S Fling MicroWave. 

Is the 120v at the park, we could just run some electrical cords.

Heck I wouldn't mind having a little P&S refrig for our Flings.

Like at IRI pavillion there was power, we could out used both, microwave and refrig.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey All,

Ok, looks like I jumped the gun. Got a 1st birthday that we are going to be at. So SurfMan and I won't be there. 

Orest - I'll just get the cooler from you another time. 

Wtrdog


----------



## que (Jun 16, 2004)

*I'm In*

I'll pick a few things off of the list as time gets closer or let me know whats needed.Iknow we'll need lots of "ICE"


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ice*

You got that right.

For our annual ice bucket plung.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Jason,
Nice to hear from you. I hope you and Koz got together--if you did, post some pictures of the surf or, better yet, of your fish!


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Microwave*

Hey Orest --

I've got a full size sharp carousel microwave for sale for $25.

Here's the ad:
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/gms/54097264.html


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks - I keep it*

in mind.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Orest said:


> mind, I was think the same thing yesterday. I have neither, but will check the local thrift store for a P&S Fling MicroWave.
> 
> Is the 120v at the park, we could just run some electrical cords.
> 
> ...


Don't remember if there's power there or not. It's not really a pavillion, so I'm gonna guess not.

We're getting there early and eating later so a little microwave would come in handy for sure. I'll also keep an eye out for one. If you get one, look on the back first and make sure it draws under 400watts if we're gonna use my dc/ac converter.

This trip a fridge may not be needed. Good chance it'll still be cool out. May wish we had a coffee pot though. 
.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

*P&S Fling*

I'll go to Costco and get the mayo, mustard, etc.

Hey Mark,
you goin' to the AMSA show in Salisbury?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

*DNR also is proposing a starting date of March 1 instead of March 15 for the catch-and-release season* 

Now, don't know for sure, most of article talked about the Susquehanna Flats area, but is this date for the entire bay area? If so, as fishermen who try and abide by the rules, should we plan a catch and release get together, before the C&R season is underway?

Just my two cents worth, but if C&R season doesn't begin until March 15, I may attend get together, but will be rodless on March 5.

Nevermind,just goes to show, you can't believe everything you read in a newspaper.

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html 

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Catch & Release Only Apply to Susquehanna Flats*

Every year we go through all this. I emailed DNR last year to clarify this issue. Unfortunately, I no longer have the email reply.

However, Catch and Release DNR regulations only apply to the Susquehanna Flats. So you can go to SPSP now and catch rockfish for fun and release them, but if you go to Susquehanna Flats before March 1, you better prove to the game warden that you are not targeting rockfish.  So if you are fishing for white perch and catch a rockfish by accident, the game warden is going to be very suspicious


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Going to try to make it*

Orest, I am going to try and make it. Probably will have to take leave, but fishing is better than work anyday...  

I 'll bring Brauts, Rolls, SuerKraut, fried onion/Mushroom toppins for em. That way I can pick Mark's brain on Distance casting   looking forward to seein ya , Mark!

I never made it to one of your all's flings before, are they Kid Friendly? I would like to Bring my 16 year old son, Charlie. You never know with critters like Shaggy, Hat80, and Nsearch4 hangin around...LOL   Does anyone else bring their tribes with them?



Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Kid frienfly, just ask Murph and his son Liam.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11273&highlight=angler+month 

As with any family, some have kids that fish, and then there are my two daughters, one wants nothing to do with it, and one occassionally, and if at AI with her, she may last about five minutes, then off exploring the Island for hours sometimes. She'll climb the dunes to look for the Jeep and has always made it back safe and sound, and with lots of "STUFF"

Oh yeah Forest, with kids and ladies around, we do try to behave ourselves a bit, and sometimes it even works!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Hey Shag......*

we gonna have a pool fer biggest legal fish?......


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> we gonna have a pool fer biggest legal fish?......




Did someone say a pool fer da biggest fish??    

><))))*>


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm all for this


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Gee Al, it does appear that way. You started it so you're in charge of it. Just remember the key word in your statement "legal"

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*This sounds good to me!*

Biggest legal Fish.....Me and Charlie are in! Nothing like a good Calcutta to kick things into High gear!

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> we gonna have a pool fer biggest legal fish?......


Hmmm... legal... they are all C&R... so who determines what's legal? 
Better not be Al.  

I'm in. 
.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

1. Longest fish(or lenght and girth)

and or whoever catches the most....


Boys, i have a feeling the pool will be for one of the members of the VA Asian Connexxxxxion


neil


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*No way!*

Hangu, 

It will be my 10 year old daughter guaranteed! She will out catch all of us....LOL  

Hooks up,
Forrest

Forrest Tribe Rules!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

ahhh, come on Bubba, this could have been fun for me. Guess now that the thinking part is over, without Al's input, which may have taken him ALL weekend, all that is left legal will be, croaker (probably won't be around), perch (ditto, unless Jason shows up with that trick cooler), skate AIn't a fish, blues, figure too early, so now Al, you got to come up with something.

Sorry Forest and kids, but Al, how bout a Bud light drinking contest, the last fisherman standing takes the pot, then has to go get some more?  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*NOT on the last suggestion!*

NOT, on the going to get more, WIFEY would KILL me!

LOL,
Forrest


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Al, how bout a Bud light drinking contest, the last fisherman standing takes the pot, then has to go get some more?
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


Shag,just dont let me put the beer in my truck...I might drive off


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah shaggy, sounds like a plan.

We'll all have a biggest C&R striper pool, but Al has to catch a "legal" one. 

Sounds fair to me. 
.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry, Forrest, but blame that last one on Bubba  , I was trying to have some clean "family" type fun, and he went and ruined it. Now two things Al can do well one fish sometimes, and drink. Besides, if I came home drunk, and a five minute drive at the most, wouldn't sober me up much, if any, my wife would kill me  and then head on down to the 'Peake and try and kill my drinking, err, I mean fishing buddies  .

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

ROTFLMAO...Yep , know the feelin!  

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

sheesh,

im glad im not worried about drivin...(thanks al for volunteering before i did  )

al, we'll have our own lil BL OFF on ur bday buddy



neil


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Sign me up!*

Orest,

Sign me up! Been so dam busy almost let my P and S membership expire!  Let me know whats left to bring.

Sandcrab

PS - I've caught stripers at Matapeake in February one year...they are there...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I check my supplies*

And I found we have the following left over supplies:

50 - plates, form compartment plates

approx. 100 bowls

approx. 48 of each, forks, knives, spoons

approx. 50 disposable gloves

2 rolls of paper towels

approx. 50 cups

250 napkins

1 roll of HD aluminum foil

some charcoal and lighter fluid


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*TriggerFish*

Can you bring some more napkins and paper plate and some more plastic ware.

And the trash bags.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Sand Crab*

How about bring some dessert.

Cookies, brownies,etc.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Competition*

Hey Orest What Casting Comp. Did You Set This Up ? And If So I'm In. 301-556-7811"l" Give Me A Call


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Casting Comp.*

No I did not set one up, a few members were BS'ing I believe and I just mention that the US record holder for spinning rod/reel will be there and he would out cast all of us.

Mr. Mark Edwards @ 758.4 ' (150 grams).


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Yes mister Orest I will, what ever you need I'll bring. LOL


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'll bring some*

kind of grilling meats. As Highcap has jumped on the potato salad my wife will get a break this time around. .....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Electricity @ Matapeake*

Don't they have on soda machine outside the restrooms? Then there should be a outlet there. I wonder if we can plug into it? For coffee machine, microwave oven.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pending rehab from surgery in Febuary I'll try to make it.

Catman.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*spring fling*

]Hey orest i'll be there..Save me a spot


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Nick and the Fire Fighter*

We be looking forward to see you both there.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Nick,*

Goodluck with you knee surgery. Hope to see you out at the P&S Peake fling! ....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks, had the right one done last week and will have the left one done next month. Hope to be back 100% by mid April.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds good Nick! I sure hope you are 100% by spring run! With new knees I see a lot of boat trips for you and a few AI trip in the near future!  Take care!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Wife and I will be there. ]She works at Wally World and if anything is needed she can pick it up.
I have a 2cu in refridgerator that works off 12vdc and ac and would be glad to bring it if needed.
This will be my f irst time out for a couple years should be interesting.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Spring Fling*

March 5, 2005 - all day long, till you want to leave.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i'd like to make it out there to meet some of you guys but i dont know if i'll be able to


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Dessert...*



Orest said:


> How about bring some dessert.
> 
> Cookies, brownies,etc.


Consider it done...

Sandcrab


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Might make it especally if you guys stick arround till 8pm.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*I'll Bring some homemade yeast loaves!*

I'll Bring 6 loaves of homemade yeast bread, my special recipe. My Mama taught me how to make it and it could double as dessert!

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Liam and I will be there! Hope everyone is having a great New Year!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Replies :*

BigJeff823 - Not sure who will still be around, am sure some people will be.

Murphman - Gald to hear from you. You and Liam come on down and join the fun.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Shhhh Kabobs... lol*

If anyone has the taste for a little fresh venison on the kabob I'll bring my special recipe, w/ it freshly sauteed and ready to roll on the grill. 

Is there going to be a fish competion (hope they'll be there that early)? If so, I'm in. Not Javeling for me this year...LOL.. Tuna.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*HuntsMan*

Bring on the venison on the kabob. One thing I have leaned since joining P&S, when it comes to these "Get Together's" no food dish is turned away.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'm sure allot*

of folks will be staying over night, I know I will. The Peake is comfort fishing at it's best. The joint has everything we need! ....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*To All who have said they*

are going to the Matapeake Spring Fling. We now have 30 people stating they are going to make it; granted not all will make it, but if you know ahead of time let me know for I can make sure we have enough food/drinks and other things to make this a great get together.

We still need more meat, fried chicken comes to mind.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*!!!! CHICKEN !!!!!!! oooooo... lol*

luvly.... will c what i can do...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

> Is there going to be a fish competion (hope they'll be there that early)? If so, I'm in. Not Javeling for me this year...LOL.. Tuna.


 No sweat off my back budd....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Orest said:


> We still need more meat, fried chicken comes to mind.


Mo' meat, mo' meat, mo' meat... sounds like a good mantra...  

Count me in for a bucket or two.

Speaking of cold fried chicken... anybody come up with a small microwave? I've hit the local thrift stores a few times with no luck.

Orest, I'd chip in if you want to get a P&S unit for this and future flings...

Rick

.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i probaly make it out there and i'l bring a couple buckets of chicken

hope i can make it out there


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

I got a small Microwave I will donate , but not sure of its Wattage. I will check tomorrow and post!

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks in advance Forrest.
If we have to use my converter, 400W's the max... but as Orest said earlier, there's a Coke machine there and we may be able to _borrow _it's outlet if we have to.  
.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*MicroWave*

Am going to try my local thrift store this Sat.

I'll let every know what I find.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Now we're getting fancy*

Now a microwave, next a small frig., small generator and maybe some fish for a change.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

too many people for fishing at the peake. You ever been there with 30 people--maybe we should have a one pole limit until the crowd thins out...?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I Agree*

I Agree With Husky The Peake Is Too Small For At The People That Are Comming We May Need To Find Another Venue Orest?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*The venue was voted on*

and the Peake won. I was thinking the same thing. I voted for SPSP. Lot more room for 30 people and multipy rods.

I know not everyone will show up, but still the pier would be crowded.

If we move it to SPSP how many people will not come?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

If you think 30 people for the pier is crowded, wait until you go to LIP during the drum season. Besides, it will just going to be most of P&S members, we just do the over under and should be find. 2 rods limits, 1 far aand 1 near, if you can't cast straight, go to the side not the end of the pier.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Hatteras Shuffle Method*

It is my understanding that when surffishermen fish at the Point at Hatteras, NC, they cast one at a time, shuffling to the right whenever one reels in the catch. The one who catches the fish moves to the left to make a new cast giving everyone an opportunity to fish. Perhaps one who has actually been there can explain better.

Anyhow, maybe the Matapeake party can form several lines i.e., the first line steps up to the rail to cast. Whenever one reels in a fish, he gives up his position to the one behind him. In the meantime, the third or fourth line can go to the food section to stuff himself.

Or they can draw numbers from a hat to decide who go first


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

*Hey I want to go!*

Hey!  I want to go to this SPSP .. But i don't know what to bring..  Can i just bring my self???  or you can give me some idea of what is good to bring


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Anybody can come*

Just bring a dish. How about some pasta salad or baked beans. Your choice.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Figure 30 or so say they will attend, most times it seems like half actually arrive there, so, figure 15 maybe at best 20 people. Me, since I live so close, I'd be willing to appear with no poles, and let others fish. Seems as much as, if not more than actually fishing, these things are a social event, have fun, see old friends and meet new ones. So, let's stay away from technicalities, those who want, yeah, two rods seem reasonable, yes switching places may be an alternative, but we know how fishermen can be at times, me, might just get there Friday night, stake my claim with three or four rods, and say, "welcome to the neighborhood". Not my style though, wouldn't do it, so if I make my appearence, I will make it with food, but no fishing rods. Good friends and good times, fishing or not.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Figure 30 or so say they will attend, most times it seems like half actually arrive there, so, figure 15 maybe at best 20 people. Me, since I live so close, I'd be willing to appear with no poles, and let others fish. Seems as much as, if not more than actually fishing, these things are a social event, have fun, see old friends and meet new ones. So, let's stay away from technicalities, those who want, yeah, two rods seem reasonable, yes switching places may be an alternative, but we know how fishermen can be at times, me, might just get there Friday night, stake my claim with three or four rods, and say, "welcome to the neighborhood". Not my style though, wouldn't do it, so if I make my appearence, I will make it with food, but no fishing rods. Good friends and good times, fishing or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Have Jeep will travel




....jus a good reason to share a cold one.....Shag...better put the cooler under locks and chains


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sounds like a weenie*

that can't get a hall pass after dark to me.  We always have thirty that say they will come. I've been at everyone of these. The most people we have ever had was 22. There will be plenty of room!....Tightlines


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Hey Clyde You froze them off yet??*

  

Dag it is cold.....I have been ebaying equipment up...LOL. Got some nice shark reels now looking for rods! I am going to get me some nice rigs to replace the ones that the idiot snapped in the parking lot last year!

Got my eyes on a good deal on a 525 Mag..for my son Charlie to work on his distance castiing.

Hooks up,
Forrest


SEE YA MARCH 5th!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I hear ya Forrest!*

It's that time of year when us addicts load up on new toys.  Don't spend it all pal. Soon we'll need some of them highdollar pealers to fish with. Know what I mean? .....Tightlines


----------



## fisherman Steve (Apr 18, 2001)

I'll bring to the fling 2 bags of charcoal.


----------



## FishingCW (Sep 23, 2004)

I will bring Hambugers and buns.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have two cases of Coors light, 1 case of Sam Adams, and one case of Mickey's beer, a propane camping stove, large coffee pot, and the coffee. I will have several coolers and since I have not been to the peake how far do you park from the pier? 
Since I have not been out for awhile I will be the one casting from the ends..  
*Where will the bloodworms be availalble? Whata other bait is good?*


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Not too far from the pier. There are parkings as you drive thru the the entrance, maybe 1/8 of a mile from the parking lot to the end of the pier. If you have all those beers, I'm sure most of the guys don't mind helping you carry them in.   Besides, Hat80 has a scooter, and he could toll your stuffs in. 
*BLOODWORM IS THE ONLY BAIT NOTHING ELSE!!!*


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep I have the beers..I remodelled my basement and turned itinto a combination living room/family room..I bought a 4 cuft cooler and it was filled as a gift from the family..I have put adent in it but it stays full...
Funny part is I thought not many people had heard of Mickeys beer and that is all the family and neighbors have been drinking.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Damn, you talking big mouths?  

They were pretty popular in college.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Fishing right on the bay and no Natty Boh..at least a token nod to our Bay beer heritage. What kind of folks am I getting involved with!!??


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Look Al something new for ya


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

shaggy said:


> Damn, you talking big mouths?
> 
> They were pretty popular in college.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


Sure am..When I have company that is all that theydrink..There is a little oriental liqour store by me that keeps cases of mickeys in stock..
Matter of fact I am enjoying one now.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Axon said:


> Look Al something new for ya



ya callin me a big mouth.....I'll stick wit my B/L's


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Mickey's*

When I was in college, we used to have Mickey's at some of our parties. Back then, the tops were kind of funky -- you had to pull a tab and then pull straight up. After experiencing a few hangover hells (directly as a result of Mickey's) -- we used to liken popping the top on 'em to pulling the pin on a grenade -- the short squatty green shape helped support our theory ! 

Memories --


----------

